# whats going on with surrey pet supplies



## hawktrainer (Dec 2, 2010)

i been trying to pay for some stuff but carnt harf ther web pade is missing whear the pay now and sub total is suposter me ?? never hada problam with the old set up


----------



## NickC85 (Jun 3, 2012)

I hope they sort this out soon as i want to place an order today.


----------



## liaoweipid (Jul 11, 2012)

Thank you to share.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

hawktrainer said:


> i been trying to pay for some stuff but carnt harf ther web pade is missing whear the pay now and sub total is suposter me ?? never hada problam with the old set up


Hi

All i think could have happened is a glitch at that time as we have had lots of orders coming through to us from last night and this morning.
If you do still a problem please call 01932 262434.

Thank You


----------



## hawktrainer (Dec 2, 2010)

petman99 said:


> Hi
> 
> All i think could have hap pened is a glitch at that time as we have had lots of orders coming through to us from last night and this morning.
> If you do still a problem please call 01932 262434.
> ...


all give it a goin a bit but only way can pay is online with card


----------



## hawktrainer (Dec 2, 2010)

nop still carnt use it it evan wors now cuting every thing out only way can pay as well desperate for the stuff as well


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

I've just done a dummy order and it's come up fine for me. 

Try hitting CTRL & F5 on your machine to reload the page from the web, you might have a dodgy cached version on your computer and it's trying to load that.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

hawktrainer said:


> nop still carnt use it it evan wors now cuting every thing out only way can pay as well desperate for the stuff as well


We have got orders coming through all the time so not sure what is happening for you.
Please call 01932 262434 in morning and we can sort it out for you.


----------



## jmorris (Jun 15, 2010)

i made an order last night , had the email saying order acknowledged and paypay receipt but the order status has been "picking" all day today .So it doesnt look like i will get my order tomorrow (my dayoff!)
anyone had this before?
Jake


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

jmorris said:


> i made an order last night , had the email saying order acknowledged and paypay receipt but the order status has been "picking" all day today .So it doesnt look like i will get my order tomorrow (my dayoff!)
> anyone had this before?
> Jake


We do get all orders out that are placed before 1pm subject to stock availability but we do say can take 2-3 for dispatch if any items have to be ordered in.

We do hold massive stock levels but this changes minute by minute.


----------



## jmorris (Jun 15, 2010)

Surely seeing as i spent £200 a email\quick phone call to let me know what you were waiting on would be the way forward, Instead of me having to speak to a very offish CS advisor whom was obviously keen to get home. Telling me to ring back at 10am tomorrow.problem is I have Arranged to pick the Cham up on Sat. Can you please look into it tomorrow and let me know what you are waiting on
Jake


----------



## hawktrainer (Dec 2, 2010)

nop tryed on mates pc doing same so it somert your end think all go some whear hels had nothing but problems latly


----------



## deadmansfinger (Sep 22, 2008)

jmorris said:


> Surely seeing as i spent £200 a email\quick phone call to let me know what you were waiting on would be the way forward, Instead of me having to speak to a very offish CS advisor whom was obviously keen to get home. Telling me to ring back at 10am tomorrow.problem is I have Arranged to pick the Cham up on Sat. Can you please look into it tomorrow and let me know what you are waiting on
> Jake


I had the exact same issue last week. Placed an order at 12 on the Tuesday and assumed I'd have it on the Wednesday. When it didn't arrive I checked online and it was still showing as 'picking'. I called to ask about it as I assumed if item wasn't available for next day delivery I'd have been informed via email and I got a very nippy customer service woman who made me feel like I was an inconvenience by calling her. Because of her attitude I cancelled my order and requested a refund (which I got quickly after being told to 'send an email')
Being honest I won't order from SPS again as there are other companies offering the same service. I ended up placing my order with another company and received it without issue.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

jmorris said:


> Surely seeing as i spent £200 a email\quick phone call to let me know what you were waiting on would be the way forward, Instead of me having to speak to a very offish CS advisor whom was obviously keen to get home. Telling me to ring back at 10am tomorrow.problem is I have Arranged to pick the Cham up on Sat. Can you please look into it tomorrow and let me know what you are waiting on
> Jake


Hi

Your order is leaving us today and you will recieve a tracking number very soon.
You will get an email or sms tomorrow morning with your 1 hour slot.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

deadmansfinger said:


> I had the exact same issue last week. Placed an order at 12 on the Tuesday and assumed I'd have it on the Wednesday. When it didn't arrive I checked online and it was still showing as 'picking'. I called to ask about it as I assumed if item wasn't available for next day delivery I'd have been informed via email and I got a very nippy customer service woman who made me feel like I was an inconvenience by calling her. Because of her attitude I cancelled my order and requested a refund (which I got quickly after being told to 'send an email')
> Being honest I won't order from SPS again as there are other companies offering the same service. I ended up placing my order with another company and received it without issue.


Hi
Please could you give me a call on 01932 221996 re service you recieved or pm me with a number i can call you on as i am committed to improving the service we give to customers.
We are in the process of a big expansion at the moment so we will be holding even miore stock as well as employing more warehouse and packing staff.


----------



## jmorris (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks for your prompt reply and action. I will have to ring you later today as I am tied up in meetings
Thanks
Jake


----------



## hawktrainer (Dec 2, 2010)

evan the proucts are now crap i oderd some lardge silk plants and ther les than harf the size and qualaty they user be verry disaponed


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

hawktrainer said:


> evan the proucts are now crap i oderd some lardge silk plants and ther les than harf the size and qualaty they user be verry disaponed


We do not make the products if the quality of an item has changed then this will be to do with suppliers and it will effect every reptile shop out there.
All we can do is buy genuine products and sell them at the price we do.
I dont think we can be held to account of what suppliers are now suppling as to quality.


----------

